# Socialism! Starving mob beat cattle to death with rocks in desperate search for food in Venezuela



## basquebromance (Jan 14, 2018)

i wont post the gruesome video though. it's gruesome. 

dont watch, it will haunt your dreams.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 14, 2018)

yet another fine example of living in a socialist utopia


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2018)

The sort of Socialist paradise liberal Democrats want for Americca!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 14, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> The sort of Socialist paradise liberal Democrats want for Americca!




yes you can see it in action already in places like Detroit for example


----------



## Tank (Jan 14, 2018)

What a Shithole


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 14, 2018)

And when the cattle are gone...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 14, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> i wont post the gruesome video though. it's gruesome.
> 
> dont watch, it will haunt your dreams.


Meanwhile, in socialist Norway...........


----------



## mdk (Jan 14, 2018)

Poor moo cow.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 14, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > i wont post the gruesome video though. it's gruesome.
> ...


You should google Norway rape. Maybe you will be as surprised as the researchers.

Rape statistics surprised researchers


----------



## Rustic (Jan 14, 2018)

Typical of socialism


----------



## JGalt (Jan 14, 2018)

Those people south of the border can make the tastiest dish out of any animal. They eat everything but the "moo", bawk", "oink", "woof", or "meow."


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 14, 2018)

*Venezuela has 20% of all the known oil in the world!  * And, they're one of the world's top exporters of oil.  How is it possible for that country to be poor?   Germany is very socialist (and was heavily pounded in a couple of modern wars), is also being bled by Jews, yet it's also one of the richest countries.

Race is a bigger factor than economic model, natural resources, anything.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cow-ards


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 18, 2018)

Link? Nope. Vid? Nope. I also expect you guys to refrain from meat from now on.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> i wont post the gruesome video though. it's gruesome.
> 
> dont watch, it will haunt your dreams.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > i wont post the gruesome video though. it's gruesome.
> ...


where they drill and live off oil.

hope they drop the paris accords  b/c if they don't....


----------

